# I can't seem to location the War of the Burning Sky webpage



## doppelganger (Jul 1, 2008)

When I follow the link on the messageboard I just get the enworld homepage.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2008)

It appears to have suffered during the upgrade; should have it back soon!


----------

